# Liquid nails or contact cement for foam?



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

What's best for glueing up foam boards? Either the pink or blue ones? 

I glued up a new obelisk tombstone and Liquid Nails tends to be slippery and slides around. Is there anything that works better, or faster? 

Uruk-Hai mentioned 'foam safe' contact cement in his Celtic Cross tutorial, anyone tried it? 

Thx


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I would think since you will painting them good old elmers glue should work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I just use the liquid nail for foam board and spread it thin, worked for me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> I just use the liquid nail for foam board and spread it thin, worked for me.


Yes Yes


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hotwire has a glue specifically for foam that will allow you to stack the foam and cut through it using Hotwire tools. But they also recommend 3M spray adhesive (some brands eat through foam, so test it on a scrap piece first). Liquid Nails works great if you have already cut your pieces, but you don't want your tools cutting through it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I like using the contact cement as it's pretty quick to assemble. I cut out all the pieces separately, coat both pieces to be glued using a cheap disposable brush and although you have to wait a bit for the glue to dry it doesn't take too long. When you go to put the pieces together you might need a helper to get them in position as once they touch the bond is permanent instantly. I do use construction adhesive like liquid Nails though to attach it to the base and any other 3D elements.

Here's a picture of the cement I use but there are other brands as well.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've always used Elmer's Wood Glue.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Liquid nails have been great for me, works with that open celled hard floral Styrofoam, too.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

There is a liquid nail for foam that you can use. I think it had red on the tube.


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

In my experience nothing has worked as well as "Gorilla Glue" for both the pink and blue boards. Just remember that it needs moisture to activate, I use a fine mist from an old window wash bottle. 
Also it does expand so you will need to clamp or weight the pieces you are gluing.
It does not take much moisture but I would suggest a some practice on scraps first. 
It is a little pricey but it goes a long way and is fairly fast drying.
You wont be disssapointed.
Todd


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I use Liquid Nail and Gorilla Glue but like Gorilla Glue more


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Just wondering if contact cement comes loose if it is heated up? 

I have used hot glue and if it gets hot enough in the attic (summer storage) or outside. The glue loses it's adhesion.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Be aware that Gorilla Glue expands as it hardens, so you NEED to clamp it. Otherwise, I find it to be the perfect glue.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Elmer's ultimate, a polyurethane glue, expands slightly less than Gorilla glue. It's also less expensive and bonds EPS very strongly


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

I use liquid nails and I use tooth picks to hold the foam together until it dries. After it is dry, just break off the tooth pick or you can pull them out. I have found after a few years, the liquid nails seems to loose some of it's grip. I have had to reglue a few pieces on my columns. That may be from sitting in a hot garage.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

never though about using toothpicks to home the foam together untill it dries, good idea


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. 

I've used Gorilla Glue on smaller pieces. It's $$$ for large areas, IMHO. Contact cement is a good idea for flat smooth areas that join up evenly, but the way I usually score and snap leaves an uneven edge, Liquid Nails seems to fill these in. 

I've used 6p nails to hold the pieces while it dries but liked the toothpicks idea, just break off and sand flush. Good idea.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Dammit, I just came in here to drop the Gorilla Glue on you guys. Nice one Todd!

I'm lazy tho, and never use moisture with it (tho you should) and it still works awesome. Compared to the LN stuff, its actually dirt cheap.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Tooth picks !!! , neat idea and just in time too. I am starting my pilars this week and I am useing 12x12x20 blocks of styrofoam. Liquid nail has stood the test for me. I left tombstones out all winter and it held up fine. The foam will break before the glue lets go.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

What about Foam to Wood? Still Gorilla glue or Liquid Nails?


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

My BAPU prop is foam to wood, and foam to foam. Is used both (ran out of LN) and again, GG for the win, hands down.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> My BAPU prop is foam to wood, and foam to foam. Is used both (ran out of LN) and again, GG for the win, hands down.


Wow thats a lot of acronyms....

ok LN I got... Liquid Nails.

BAPU...
GG???? (gorilla glue?)


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Turbophanx said:


> BAPU...


http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/BAPU.php


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Turbophanx said:


> What about Foam to Wood? Still Gorilla glue or Liquid Nails?


I use LN for that too and it does well.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

GG or LN? I'm building some columns in the coming months and don't own ANY clamps nor do I believe there's any room in my budget this year for some. So worse case scenario, what are my options? Columns will be 14"x14"x5' (from 2" 4x8 foam sheets) with either a 1x1 wood frame or PVC based frame (heh, still weighing the store bought milk crates as a possible base).

-TM


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

bungee cords


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Kinda thin, won't they leave an impression in the foam from the pressure?

-TM


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I found some *PL 300 *at Home Depot, it's made for foam. I think it works faster than *Liquid Nails for Panels and Foam* Less slippery than LN, too. It's blue in color, sets up hard and sands easily. LN would ball up under the sanding block and leave gouges in the foam if I wasn't careful.

Terrormaster, you could experiment with 1x2's held tight with the bungee cords as a clamping system, maybe?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had success using cheap dollar store duct tape to hold things together while the Gorilla Glue or construction adhesive sets up. The fact that it's not as tacky and doesn't hold as well (long-term) means it comes off easier and doesn't generally leave any marks.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks UH! A few rolls of el cheapo duct tape from the dollar store is a heck of a lot cheaper than 12 bucks a pop for 18 inch clamps at Home Depot. 

-TM


----------

